# door gaps



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll try this again I screwed up somehow last try. I am having a problem getting the drivers door gap on my 65 convertible tight. The gap along the rocker and the quarter seems good but the gap between the bottom of the windshield pillar post and the top of the door can not be closed it is about 3/8" or a hair more. Don't know if pillar post can or should be adjusted or if I am doing something wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a pretty big gap from the factory, and 3/8" sounds about right. Is it an even gap? How does it compare to the passenger side? Doors are always adjusted to the 1/4 panel and bottom rocker (non-moveable panels) and then the front fender is adjusted to the door. If all the gaps are even and not tapered, you are good to go.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Vent window assembly can be adjusted separately .


----------

